# Carpediem Assisi Living Club RCI #3573



## b2bailey (Sep 22, 2016)

Tug reviews are old and range from 'lovely' to 'worst timeshare ever' -- all agree location is great for day trips. From what I see it is 30 minutes away from Assisi.

Anyone have a recent experience?

Knowing how difficult it is to get Europe trades I placed it on hold.

Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 22, 2016)

b2bailey said:


> Tug reviews are old and range from 'lovely' to 'worst timeshare ever' -- all agree location is great for day trips. From what I see it is 30 minutes away from Assisi.
> 
> Anyone have a recent experience?
> 
> ...



Best I can say for it is it's in a not-bad location to Assisi. We were there about 2 years ago in 2014.

I think they put RCI exchanges in some of the oldest bldgs fronting the main road. By American standards it's much closer to 'worst timeshare ever'.  We made the best of it.  Our unit was functional for 2 of us;  not too much different than some of inexpensive lodging rooms on Mykonos. Bldgs on the upper side by check-in looked to be in pretty good shape.  But we saw many signs of external dis-repair in other bldgs. Maybe the better looking bldgs are reserved for the owners or the exchangers from their sister resort outside Rome.

The  main desk staff were very pleasant and helpful, but only one person on day shift.
Their outdoor pool and small locker room were in pretty good shape.  Pool was highly chlorinated.

Need GPS to find; many rotaries in this part of Italy.


----------



## Conan (Sep 22, 2016)

It looks like my 3/20/2011 review still stands as the most recent.

Overall we found it an adequate place to tour from but not where we'd want to spend the day.

The review gives detailed driving directions that may save you aggravation trying to find it.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 23, 2016)

The room we had was somehow connected on an auditory level with another room.  The snores of the person in that unit were so loud they woke me and made it truly impossible to go back to sleep.  The sounds seemed to be coming from the (very tiny) closet in the bedroom, which could not be used as a closet because it was crammed full of linens.  Upon investigating to find out if I could stuff a pillow or something somewhere to muffle the sounds, I discovered what seemed to be a doorbell button.  I pressed it.  It was a very loud buzzer in the snorer's bedroom.  I distinctly heard the wife say "What on earth is it?"  I used it from time to time during the remainder of our stay when the snores were truly awful and putting a pillow over my head was no help.

Worst timeshare ever?  Probably not, but being awakened by the snores in another unit is quite a ways from ideal.  (In addition, there was literally no place to put our suitcases--we each had a carryon.  We used one kitchen chair in the hall between the bedroom and bathroom for one and put the other on the kitchen chair at the table, a small two person table, and shifted it to our lumpy little couch as necessary.)


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 25, 2016)

Decided to pass on this one. The story of using the doorbell in closet was hilarious to read but I'm certain it wasn't funny at the time.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 25, 2016)

It wasn't the first couple of times, but as the week wore on, there was a certain grim humor in my march to the closet.  Interestingly, the snoring came from above us, not beside us.  I even wondered if the doorbell was part of some sort of dumb waiter setup to begin with (the "closet" was really not big enough to count as a closet).  I've often wondered what the snorer and his wife finally decided the loud buzz was.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2016)

The snoring buzzer story is hysterical!

Every time I look at the title of this thread, I think it's a timeshare for old folks:

Carpediem AssisiTED Living Club RCI #3573


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 26, 2016)

Denise, I read it the same way first time I saw it and thought...wow, an assisted living place is renting out rooms as timeshare.


----------



## isisdave (Jan 13, 2017)

PStreet1 said:


> The room we had was somehow connected on an auditory level with another room.  The snores of the person in that unit were so loud they woke me and made it truly impossible to go back to sleep.  The sounds seemed to be coming from the (very tiny) closet in the bedroom, which could not be used as a closet because it was crammed full of linens.  Upon investigating to find out if I could stuff a pillow or something somewhere to muffle the sounds, I discovered what seemed to be a doorbell button.  I pressed it.  It was a very loud buzzer in the snorer's bedroom.  I distinctly heard the wife say "What on earth is it?"  I used it from time to time during the remainder of our stay when the snores were truly awful and putting a pillow over my head was no help.
> 
> Worst timeshare ever?  Probably not, but being awakened by the snores in another unit is quite a ways from ideal.  (In addition, there was literally no place to put our suitcases--we each had a carryon.  We used one kitchen chair in the hall between the bedroom and bathroom for one and put the other on the kitchen chair at the table, a small two person table, and shifted it to our lumpy little couch as necessary.)



This is great, Pat.  I'm looking for the review that talks about mysterious door buzzers going off in the middle of the night.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, I've often wondered if I would ever read such a review. : )


----------



## elaine (Jan 13, 2017)

I am dying laughing, like a scene from national lampoon's  European vacation. Just add the assisted living and you have a good sequel.


----------

